# Homeschooling in Decatur, IL



## Yocelita (Jun 20, 2012)

Anyone lives in IL near Decatur that could help me out? I'll be homeschooling 100% for the first time this year. My daughter attended a University Model school for kindergarten and 1st grade so although I homeschooled 3 days a week and she attended school 2 days a week all the paper work was done through her school. I'm now needing to figure out how and what exactly I need to do. As well as to try to find a good homeschooling group in Decatur, Il since my family and I will most likely be moving there in August. Any help will be greatly apretiated!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 20, 2012)

Can't help with the homeschooling question, but I'm pretty sure there's little to no Reformed presence in Decatur. My dad grew up there, and I was never able to find a church when visiting. Praying for your move and your schooling plans.


----------



## Tim (Jun 20, 2012)

Scottish Lass said:


> I'm pretty sure there's little to no Reformed presence in Decatur.



I think there may be a very small group of folks. Check my maps in the link that is indicated in my signature. 

Yocelyng, your first step should be to search for "homeschooling Illinois" on the internet. Has that not provided any satisfactory leads?


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 20, 2012)

Tim said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure there's little to no Reformed presence in Decatur.
> ...


No working website for the mission. Only web reference is that now that mission is located in Wisconsin.


----------



## Gforce9 (Jun 21, 2012)

First, as of today, the homeschooling laws are pretty good here in Illinois, even though we're broke and can't pay our bills. Lots of homeschool groups in Illinois...they should be easy to find. There have been a few legal cases, but they usually end very well. Secondly, I will poke around and see if I can locate some potential churches and report back.......

I did a bit of looking and Anna is right; Decatur is a little shy of a Reformed presence. Allegedly, there was to be a WPCUS church plant coming there, but I couldn't find any solid info. Check NAPARC's website as it may reveal something I'm not seeing.........


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks like a good reason to start a Reformed church in Decatur...


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 21, 2012)

Illinois is very nonrestrictive for HSers, currently. The HS lobby is very strong and powerful. Occasionally, a legislator will try to tighten the law, but to no avail. There are NO reporting requirements. Some districts will ask you to register(some will make this sound like a legal requirement, but it is not). You're under no obligation to do so. 
The freedom in IL for HSers is the ONE bright spot of living here. As soon as we are done(one more year, after 27 yrs!), we're looking to hop the border to WI. 

HOUSE is a very active HSing group, with chapters all around IL. http://www.illinoishouse.org/


----------



## Gforce9 (Jun 21, 2012)

Marrow Man said:


> Looks like a good reason to start a Reformed church in Decatur...


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Jun 21, 2012)

I just found out that a pastor I knew as a child has moved to Decatur and has started a church. I emailed him and he lines up with the doctrines of grace as a reformed baptist, and he is at a newer non-denominational church there in Decatur.

Grace Fellowship of Decatur


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 21, 2012)

This was our "mother" church before became our own church with elder etc etc. You could contact them and see if they know anything.


----------



## Yocelita (Jun 21, 2012)

Tim said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure there's little to no Reformed presence in Decatur.
> ...



They moved to another state 



Gforce9 said:


> First, as of today, the homeschooling laws are pretty good here in Illinois, even though we're broke and can't pay our bills. Lots of homeschool groups in Illinois...they should be easy to find. There have been a few legal cases, but they usually end very well. Secondly, I will poke around and see if I can locate some potential churches and report back.......
> 
> I did a bit of looking and Anna is right; Decatur is a little shy of a Reformed presence. Allegedly, there was to be a WPCUS church plant coming there, but I couldn't find any solid info. Check NAPARC's website as it may reveal something I'm not seeing.........


We have had a hard time finding a reform church in Decatur. However, there is a OPC church 45 minutes away that we will isn't once we have moved. I doubt I would find a reform homeschooling group but I hope to at least find a Christian one.



Elizabeth said:


> Illinois is very nonrestrictive for HSers, currently. The HS lobby is very strong and powerful. Occasionally, a legislator will try to tighten the law, but to no avail. There are NO reporting requirements. Some districts will ask you to register(some will make this sound like a legal requirement, but it is not). You're under no obligation to do so.
> The freedom in IL for HSers is the ONE bright spot of living here. As soon as we are done(one more year, after 27 yrs!), we're looking to hop the border to WI.
> 
> HOUSE is a very active HSing group, with chapters all around IL. Illinois Home Oriented Unique Schooling Experience (H.O.U.S.E.)


Thanks, I have found the same info and I was please to see it will not be as bad as I thought it would be. What kind of curriculum have you used with elementary that you really like. I'm doing a very traditional curriculum this year but I'm open to change in the future.



Constantlyreforming said:


> I just found out that a pastor I knew as a child has moved to Decatur and has started a church. I emailed him and he lines up with the doctrines of grace as a reformed baptist, and he is at a newer non-denominational church there in Decatur.
> 
> Grace Fellowship of Decatur


Great!! Thanks. I'll tell my hubby to check them out and maybe meet up with him next week when he goes up to Decatur for his second interview.


----------



## Tim (Jun 21, 2012)

Yocelita said:


> Great!! Thanks. I'll tell my hubby to check them out and maybe meet up with him next week when he goes up to Decatur for his second interview.



I am encouraged that you and your husband are considering these things BEFORE it is even final that you are moving there.


----------

